# The Humility of Samwise Gamgee



## 1stvermont (Apr 14, 2022)

I wanted to know if posters had a favorite example or quote that portrays the humility of this beloved hobbit.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Apr 14, 2022)

This isn't a quote by Sam, but it is about Sam, so here we go:
"One tiny Hobbit against all the evil the world could muster. A sane being would have given up, but Samwise burned with a magnificent madness, a glowing obsession to surmount every obstacle..."
I think that that is humility. He himself knows he cannot do it, but he decides to try. "One tiny hobbit" - Gamgee sees himself as such.
I don't know, maybe that was a bad example.
Other people could find better ones, to be sure.


----------



## 1stvermont (Apr 14, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> This isn't a quote by Sam, but it is about Sam, so here we go:
> "One tiny Hobbit against all the evil the world could muster. A sane being would have given up, but Samwise burned with a magnificent madness, a glowing obsession to surmount every obstacle..."
> I think that that is humility. He himself knows he cannot do it, but he decides to try. "One tiny hobbit" - Gamgee sees himself as such.
> I don't know, maybe that was a bad example.
> Other people could find better ones, to be sure.



Love it. Ty.


----------

